# Fake Deck



## remodmom (Sep 16, 2005)

We just bought a townhome that does not have any type of deck or patio in the backyard.  The backyard is fenced in, really nice, but I would like to put some type of "fake" deck or patio out there prior to purchasing patio furniture.  Any ideas?


----------



## gbu11 (Sep 16, 2005)

What do you mean fake? I don't understand.


----------



## remodmom (Sep 17, 2005)

Kind of like the fake grass that you can buy by the yard.  Something that I can just lay down out there like a pallet or something.  Even if it requires a little bit of hammering and nails I can work with that, but I don't think I can put together a complete deck...at least not right now.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 17, 2005)

Still kind of confused as to what you are looking for. A "deck " is usually raised above the grass surface to create a smooth surface for leisure. This coud be built as a box type structure just resting on the ground or built on stilts to raise it further off the ground. you could cover the top of the frame with exterior grade plywood and cover this with fake grass. There are plenty of books at home depot, Lowes  etc. about deck bulding, probably some at your library too. Do a little research and you can see what will suit your needs.


----------



## Bill (Sep 25, 2005)

have you explored pavers?  you can put pavers on sand and sweep sand between the pavers.  they hold quite well...  and can look great.  lots of styles and colors available.


----------



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

you might want to consider clearing an area and building a small patio - some z-bricks work nicely for such a task - a friend and I did a little 10' x 10' a few years ago, took us a day.


----------

